# Aggressive 1 day old chick



## brian (Sep 25, 2013)

We just got them today and the one will not leave the other ones beak alone. She keeps going after her mainly the beak but also the body. Is she just aggressive, what can I do to stop this?

Thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Where in the world did you get these chicks? One is nutrient deficient to the point of death... and it sounds like this one is too if it is picking on the others at such an early age..could be feather picking due to a deficiency.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Poor things. I agree something is definitely not right. Do you have them on chick feed? Is there a way to section off your brooder so the aggressive one can't keep hurting the other one.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Make sure they have chick starter and clean water at all times.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Some of the game breeds are known to be aggressive from day one...Aseels, Malays and especially Shamos. Separate the little angry bird.


----------

